# Move the status bar



## nicklovell23

Anyone know if theres a way to move the status bar from the bottom to the top?


----------



## ianphillips1

ROM? Ics = build prop 161^

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## djsturm

there is a link somewhere deep in the CM9 that will remove the softkeys. it makes so much sense on this device


----------



## nicklovell23

ianphillips1 said:


> ROM? Ics = build prop 161^
> 
> Ian
> 
> sent from the innerweb


ok I pulled the build.prop with adb but not sure what your referring to do I just add the line build prop 161^?


----------



## Brentless

(1) download ES File Explorer
(2) go to settings and activate root explorer and mount r/w
(3) navigate to /system/
(4) click on build.prop and select "ES Note Editor"
(5) look for the line item called "ro.sf.lcd_density=160"
(6) edit it to read "ro.sf.lcd_density=161"
(7) exit and save the file
(8) reboot


----------



## nicklovell23

Brentless said:


> (1) download ES File Explorer
> (2) go to settings and activate root explorer and mount r/w
> (3) navigate to /system/
> (4) click on build.prop and select "ES Note Editor"
> (5) look for the line item called "ro.sf.lcd_density=160"
> (6) edit it to read "ro.sf.lcd_density=161"
> (7) exit and save the file
> (8) reboot


 Sweet, worked like a charm thanks for the help... I also noticed it removed the soft keys which is also awesome.


----------

